# Runt bullied by litter mates



## Dragonomine

I volunteer at a rescue and absolutely love it. 2 weeks ago we got a litter of pit/chihuahua mix along with their mother who was severely neglected. Actually, I'm surprised she was able to give birth. 

The pups are 4 weeks old now and there is a runt that is smaller than the rest and he gets picked on a lot. Several will gang up on him at the same time. He's so scared that he stays in the bed and doesn't interact with his brothers and sisters. Mama has has to have surgery because she was clotting and can't be with the babies anymore for her own health.

I know it's very important to keep the family together for the full 8 weeks but what if one is being bullied? Shouldn't you take him out of the situation and introduce him to other dogs that will interact with him? Isn't that better than causing him so much anxiety? I just feel so bad for him.


----------

